# appli DEEZER + compte premium



## Cyber666 (10 Juin 2011)

Salut

J'ai un forfait orange avec l'avantage musique qui s'est transformé récemment en compte Deezer premium. 
J'utilise donc depuis qques jours l'appli Deezer sur Iphone (3GS 16Go jailbreaké 4.2.1).

J'ai qques soucis avec l'appli quand j'écoute de la musique en 3G, il arrive parfois que le lecteur Deezer passe tout seul au morceau suivant, souvent ça se passe en début de morceau. hier ça le faisait même systématiquement mais aujourd'hui c'est plus rare...

qques uns ont le même problème ? une idée sinon ? (je pense pourquoi pas à un pb dû à la 3G ?)

merci


----------



## Cyber666 (10 Juin 2011)

ok merci pour ton témoignage...


----------

